# Finally got a Samurai, and I made it more coolererer.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd been looking for a samurai for ever, and finally found a deal I couldn't pass up. It was locked front and rear, and lifted. Got it for 1200, with a bad motor. I had the head rebuilt, and it's now in getting the rings done.

I got bored one week and decided to give it a cool arctic snow camo paint job.

Before.










During.










After.










Then I thought. This would be bad aye if I could remove the doors. So I cut the hinges so that the doors lift off.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Definately coolererer than the other side of the pillow. Don't see many of those on the road anymore..

Does it burn rice any good?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Back in the day I worked for Rocky Road Outfitters in Heber. Those Sami's are surprisingly capable of way too much  Spring over, YJ springs, sidekick motor.. 4:1 t-case... and still more capable and way cheaper than a jeep..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

**** it, I had a big thing written out. My favorite thing about this is it has a windshield, windshield wiper, and fluid, heater, top, hard doors, lockers, back seat stereo, rollbar, and will go 70 mph.  When I'm all said and done with a wench, and bumpers, I'll be into it around $2500. Thats 1/4 of a Utv. P.s. I had a polaris ranger and this beats it hands down. 

2 more things. I took it out in the mountains with bad rings and everything, My boy and I went 120 miles on dirt roads up and down mountains, ready for this? We got 22.5 mpg.

Best part is, it is street legal.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: first wolf killed in utah*

Sweat ride!

Ive always wanted one


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I looked on Ksl for almost 2 year till I found this deal.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice!!!! Love the paint.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have seen you a couple times driving around Fixed. Didnt know that was your rig 8)


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Bax* said:


> I have seen you a couple times driving around Fixed. Didnt know that was your rig 8)


Bax just look for the rainbow sticker under the spare tire. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

pheaz said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen you a couple times driving around Fixed. Didnt know that was your rig 8)
> ...


Ha ha ha! It probably has a sticker on it now that says " I hate Bax, he broke the Gut Pile"


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I have seen you a couple times driving around Fixed. Didnt know that was your rig 8)


Bax, I just barely painted it 2 weeks ago, so it wasn't mine you saw, plus I haven't really had it on the street yet, besides being pulled behind my truck, With the rings so far gone it smoked so bad I didn't want it on the street.

Oh yeah, and bax, screw you a hole. :evil:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> [quote="Bax*":2u0pdq41]I have seen you a couple times driving around Fixed. Didnt know that was your rig 8)


Bax, I just barely painted it 2 weeks ago, so it wasn't mine you saw, plus I haven't really had it on the street yet, besides being pulled behind my truck, With the rings so far gone it smoked so bad I didn't want it on the street.

Oh yeah, and bax, screw you a hole. :evil:[/quote:2u0pdq41]

I could have sworn that I saw it on the road. Maybe my old brain is making that up.

I think you are the only one that can get that to slide on this forum btw


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> When I'm all said and done with a *wench*, and bumpers, I'll be into it around $2500. Thats 1/4 of a Utv.


The wife was ok with the seller including a wench? Let's see pics of her, I looked close at all of the pics and still don't see her...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lol, I did that on purpose and wondered who would be the first doooosh bag to point it out. Congrats Huge you won!


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

You got a wench yet? I have a warn x8000i im going to sell.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

How much for the winch burge?


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

That is a funky samurai. Nice work on the paint!

First time I saw one was middle of nowhere Australia. It had been on the road 2x longer than the next longest-lived vehicle (a diesel Landcruiser, of course). 

Capable doesn't even begin to describe how tough those things are. Nice work finding one.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

But can it find Jack Rabbits ????? o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think we are due an update of how well the mirrors hold up.


----------

